

Outrage on campus over student's suicide after sex is broadcast online  - edw519
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39438381/ns/us_news-crime_and_courts/

======
konad
> "I wish I could have been more of an ally," said Georges Richa.

My eyes took one space out of that sentence!!

